# Cuisinart DBM8U Grinder Cleaning



## craggus2000 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a Cuisinart DBM8U. I know its not the best grinder for espressos, but at the moment it's all I can afford, and does the job just about...

Does anyone have a service manual, or can provide details of how to dismantle it for cleaning please?

And more generally, what am I best cleaning grinder internals with?

Many thanks


----------

